#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE CSE Ebook by Kanodia Free Download

## Naresh_k

Download GATE CSE ( Computer Science and Engineering ) by Kanodia :

Another two part are available at following link :
 File Name: *GATE_CSE_by_Kanodia_Part3of4.pdf‎*
*File Size:* *25.85 MB*


***File Name:* *GATE_CSE_by_Kanodia_Part4of4.pdf‎*
*File Size:* *20.70 MB*







  Similar Threads: GATE Ece by R.K. kanodia book pdf download GATE BY RK Kanodia pdf ebook download Gate Guide Network Analysis by RK Kanodia Download Pdf GATE CLOUD EC Electromagnetics by RK Kanodia Ebook the best and best ebook for GATE exam with solutions by RK kanodia......

----------


## karuna.arya2501

great        but post all part.

----------


## bhargavmodi619

where's remaining parts!!! of this book the part-1 consists of only few topic
!!

----------


## renu87.b

HEYY...... its awersome material.... please upload other parts... great job...

----------


## renu87.b

Sir iam preparing for competitive exam... i seen ur material . its really good. please mail me remaining parts as early as possible....

renu87.b[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## myusername

really good work please upload rest parts

----------


## G00GL3B0T

i found this on net

----------


## bhargavmodi619

thanks alot again please do a bit more favor by uploading 3rd part of the book because dbms.maths,cn,is and SE and general aptitude is still not covered in 2nd part please upload 3rd part

----------


## PRIYANKA AGARWAL56

write a c language program for implementing time division multiplexing(TDM).Please anyone knows then help me plz!!!!

----------


## shivamrastogi4

please upload solutions to calculus and analytical geometry by thomas and finney sixth edition

----------


## Amlan J

grt job!!!!!thnx a lot.... :(clap): ..... it would b nice if u upload d 3rd part too....

----------


## THIRUPATHI RAO

Great job....,But please upload remaining part also.
please.........please..............please.............

----------


## hysunny9

grt job plz upload the remaining part as soon as posible.........

----------


## hysunny9

*thank u Naresh_k*  *ritvik.manon*

----------


## dhruvin16

very nice work.

----------


## pankaj charpe

Dear sir ,
                I am preparing for gate exam along with job.so,its very difficult to find
 the time to interact on the site.I hope you will uderstand me.

----------


## pankaj charpe

Thank U very much.

----------


## dhruvin16

10xxxxxx.

vey nice work done ..

plzz upload another part as soon as possible..

----------


## sruti5

really good work please upload rest partsthanks a lot.

----------


## vivek130

plz anyone upload the 3rd part of this book

----------


## Naresh_k

great..........  great work by  ritwik

----------


## rubi.sood1003

gtreat posted all part do it up

----------


## ompathak

Thank You!!!!!!!  :(clap):

----------


## snehay

hey after downloadin part1 i can't open the file its gettin an error pls help me......

----------


## Niloshi Garg

reallly great notes... i want study material for Net exam for computer science

----------


## basasava

really great job...thanks

----------


## ashu jaiswal

thanks  for  this  upload  such very good  job

----------


## THIRUPATHI RAO

Thank u dude................ :):

----------


## rahul s reddy

hi i am not able to download the cse material by kanodia........so plz see to that because the material is very helpful....thank you.....

----------


## rajjan kumar pandey

its great can you please send me *GATE_CSE_by_Kanodia remaning part at rajjpanday[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
‎*

----------


## rajjan kumar pandey

thanks for the book

----------


## SuperHans

Thanks a ton!! would help a lot in GATE 2013

----------


## mahaksaini

plz upload 3rd part also

----------


## puja arora

Gr8 efforts. vry nice.

----------


## ronak.anand2006

please upload all part

----------


## srinivas4175

thanks for posting !!!! hope u to post many more  important materials  for cse gate !!!! thank you  :):

----------


## puja arora

u can get it from d above links.

----------


## puja arora

u can get it frm d follwing link :
https://rapidshare.com/files/5038171...odia_Part3.pdf
https://rapidshare.com/files/1623424...odia_Part4.pdf

----------


## jrntr

Could u post some problems with solutions from computer networks and operating systems, etc..............

----------


## MRA13

thanks a lot for this valuable post...  :):

----------


## saitejagunda

guys lost the links of rapidshare giving an error plz upload and give the links of 3 rd and 4th parts

----------


## chanchal_357

Great work friends. Keep posting, really useful  :): )

----------


## ganeshbb26

4th  part can't be downloaded fix it plzzzzz

----------


## sri7432

Thanks Loads !!!
 :(hi):

----------


## dlata

thanks great book.

----------


## saurabh

pls provide onther download link instead of rapidshare pls use mediafire, as rapidshare link not working due to over trafic of ur download

----------


## neptunebinu

*OTHER PART OF THIS BOOK.....*


So DOWNLOAD AND ENJOY  :(clap): 

Regards
*Varun Shankar*

----------


## saurabh

Thanks for the upload

----------


## Shradhdha

thanks a lot.............

----------


## vishnu8766

part3 and part4 dowmload is not available...........

plz,,,    check it once           :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow):  :(bow):

----------


## pramodraiger

are bhai grtttt...

----------


## ityogi198

great book.......thanks yar for uploading

----------


## myalya

good!! dude niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## 23guptakanchan

well done  :(nod):

----------


## sarwar

GATE CSE Ebook by Kanodia Free DownloadExcellent Job

----------


## ranki

thnx a lot...grt job

----------


## deepurr

thanks for the material..

----------


## chiragarora

here is the link for downloading all the 4 parts of this book...

----------


## KADS99

I have just started my gate studies,yhis book is helpful. :(nod): Thnks

----------


## pinkeshddave

Thanks for upload friends very useful

----------


## ashishs8552

thank u sir this book will help me in different exam

----------


## sunnymultani

very nice bhaji....kamal kar dita...

----------


## utk000047

thankssssssssss

----------


## anil150393

great sir ......plzz send me remaining parts i m waiting ur mail on "anilkmr628[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"....thanq

----------


## anil150393

great sir ......plzz send me remaining parts i m waiting ur mail on "anilkmr628[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"....thanq

----------


## Ritika Rishi

thanku so much!!! great effort! :(happy):

----------


## dsingh.negi23

thanks great work..i want study material for Net exam for computer science.....

----------


## Arpit90

hey none of the attachments are working in my lappi...can anyone plz send me working attachments

----------


## subhee.subhasishmondal

Awesome.......nice post,tnx vry much...........

----------


## Lalitha singh

Very Good Job!!!!!
Thumbs Up!!

----------


## nandhini amrutha

Really made a great effort!!! Thanks a lot

----------


## Josh01

Great job! Thank you for the books.. :):

----------


## shilpa kataria

the above links for downloading kanodia are not working properly

----------


## Hilda Nadar

Plz mail me the remaining parts of Kanodia....

----------


## Farogh Fatema Khan

THANK YOU very much for these PDF

----------


## jaspreetrocks1993

Great job  :(nod):

----------


## Panth

Simply great collection 
this can definitely change my score 
thanks a lot  :(y):

----------


## venkatesh kunduru

please send this links to email. venkateshkunduru123[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## deepikagoyal

true.....the link is inactive i think

----------


## Malavika Krishna

not getting the 1st n 2nd part of kanodian txt

----------


## pritika anand

Please mail  the part-1 and part-2 of rk kanodia cse pdf to pritikaanand159[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com
I 'll be very thankful to you .

----------


## swapnil2636

can anyone send me ece gate preparation study material.......swapnil.lokh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sagar.vivek95

can any one please mail me the Ebook for Gate preparation for C.S.E . my email id is sagar.vivek95[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Rohanm94

Thanks.. nice post.. very useful.. 
please mail me more notes. thanks

----------


## satarupa95

where is d ebook? I couldnt find it.Can u plz send me at sarkar.95sonai[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## fadoo.wanisakib

plz can someone tell me where from i can get the hard copy of this book.

----------

